# the longest yard



## TallAdam85 (May 31, 2005)

ok this was a remake of the old one with burt renolds

I seen it yesterday it was ok, kinda of funny had alot of wrestlers acting in it 
it just seems like adam sandler movies are all going down hill


----------



## The Kai (Jun 1, 2005)

Adam Sandler movies started at a High Point??:idunno:


----------



## Gemini (Jun 1, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Adam Sandler movies started at a High Point??:idunno:


LOL.

I wanted to see this, but I'll only go to the theater for something that's supposed to be pretty good. Are you saying it would be better just to wait and rent the dvd?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2005)

I want to see it--I really liked the original.

Burt Reynolds and the Warden watch a large, mean-looking prisoner doing a kata while being guarded by several guards. The prisoners hands and legs are manacled but with lengthy chains that allow him to do the form:

Warden: "He killed 13 men with his bare hands"
Reynolds: "With karate?"
Warden: "Oh, that was before he learned karate."


----------

